# Palavas des Flots



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

can anyone help please. last year i stayed at a site right on the harbour at a place called palavas des flots near montpellier. i have lost their phone number and cannot find any detail or listing in any publication. does anyone have any info please 
regards gary


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it's an Aire rather than a campsite.

 
Keith


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

yes u are correct keith but i cannot see it listed in my aires book


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yes, its an aire . . we past by last month & should have stopped there, its by the marina & on the [?] sunday there was a massive car boot right along the road.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

This one is in the MHF campsite database is this it?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=184


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=184

ID number 184


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

motaman said:


> yes u are correct keith but i cannot see it listed in my aires book


Here's a link to Camping Car Infos I can't get the page exactly as a link but it's on there with all the information:

Camping Car Infos

Tarif : Tarif 2009
Basse saison:
10€: nuit/douches/ WC/ services 
12€: idem + électricité

Haute saison
12€: nuit/douches/ WC/ services
15,44 €: idem + électricité

Services seuls (CC de passage) : 3€

Type de Borne : Artisanale

Services : 
Plein d eau potable : Branchement électrique : 
Autres services : 
Vidange WC : WC Publics : 
Service compris dans le stationnement, l'utilisation des sanitaires du port fluvial (douches chaudes, bacs à laver ...)
Commerces à proximité 
Vidange eaux usées :

Autres informations : Parking plat, nombreuses places sur macadam avec branchement électrique compris dans le forfait stationnement, quelques places sur herbe
Tel Office du Tourisme
+ 33 (0)4 67 07 73 34
www.tourisme.fr/office-de-tourisme/palavas-les-flots.htm

 
Keith


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Pavolos*

Or try:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=978&Localité=PALAVAS LES FLOTS

Stayed here 2 years ago, tip, use your own hose to fill up, as the bright yellow hose provided is frequently used to rinse out the thetford.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

many thanks guys got all the info 
regards gary


----------



## 126598 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tried to go there early May, yes it's a massiive aire but it was totally full, packed in like sardines and they wouldn't let me through the barrier. Dread to think what it must be like in August.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Palavas*

Hi aireyfairy, surprised at your comment "packed in like sardines" as we have stopped there several times and the emplacements are clearly marked,approximately 10ft wide, and you are clearly told to observe this.
curlyboy


----------



## 126598 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well that was my impression and I did not at all mean to imply that the emplacements are cramped nor that people had not parked properly, it all looked very orderly, simply the impression had more to do with the sheer number of vans, it is a big aire and when every single emplacement is taken and many of the motorhomes are pretty large, plus with people sitting outside them, there is not a lot of empty space left out of 10 foot each

Certainly it looks an excellent aire but I think if anyone is planning on stopping there in July esp at a weekend they should have a plan B up their sleeve, I went along thinking it was so big there was bound to be room but not so, ended up going on to Aigues Mortes


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We were there late Sept/Oct last year. 

Every space was gone by 4pm. 

Great place. Some road noise.

Great area for cycling you can go as far as Sete by the Canals.


----------

